# Klärteich - zu wenig Sauerstoff ??



## jolantha (2. Sep. 2010)

Hi,habe alles durchforstet, bin aber nicht so richtig fündig geworden. Mein Problem : Mein 
Pflanzenklärteich liegt höher als mein Koiteich, das Wasser kommt vom Skimmer in einen 
3 Kammerfilter und läuft über ein 50 er PE - Rohr in den Klärteich. Dieser ist ca 4 m lang und 3m breit ( Ovale Form ) Die tiefste Stelle ist ca. 60 cm, Untergrund grober Kies. Dieses Jahr ist er so verschlammt, daß ich ihn schon 2 x leergepumpt habe,und Stunden brauchte,um den Kies sauberzuspülen. Außerdem ist der Schlamm tiefschwarz und stinkt !
Was kann ich besser machen, bin für jeden Rat dankbar.
Ich hoffe,es ist ganz gut erkennbar auf den Bildern
Gruß Jo


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Klärteich - zu wenig Sauerstoff ??*

Hallo,
ich habe meine Pflanzen im PF in Körbe gesetzt, Kies gibt es bei mir nur auf den Seerosenkübeln. Warum hast du ja gerade erfahren.
Die Körbe kann man raus nehmen, abspülen und fertig


----------



## jolantha (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Klärteich - zu wenig Sauerstoff ??*

Hey Uwe, meinst Du, ich soll die Pflanzen ALLE in Kübel setzen ?? Und den Kies unten raus nehmen ?
Wenn ja, wo bleibt denn dann der Modder ?
Gruß Jo


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Klärteich - zu wenig Sauerstoff ??*

Es wird nicht mehr so viel Modder entstehen, da die Kübel vom Wasser umspült werden


----------



## jolantha (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Klärteich - zu wenig Sauerstoff ??*

Danke Uwe,
die Logik hat mir irgendwie gefehlt. Meinst Du, ich kann das jetzt zum Herbst hin alles noch ändern, oder soll ich lieber bis zum Frühjahr warten ? Es sind nämlich auch Millionen von Kleinstlebewesen drin, die ich ja dann wieder alle mit abpumpen würde 
Gruß Jo


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Klärteich - zu wenig Sauerstoff ??*

Warte bis zum Frühjahr, jetzt noch umpflanzen bringt nichts mehr


----------



## jolantha (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Klärteich - zu wenig Sauerstoff ??*

Hallo, Uwe, ich hoffe, Du kommst hier noch mal vorbei. Jetzt hat mir nämlich jemand erzählt, ich solle eine Schaufel voll Löschkalk  zwischen die Pflanzen streuen, das würde den Schlamm zersetzen ????
Da das Waser aber in den Teich läuft, habe ich Angst um meine Fische !
Gruß Jo


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Klärteich - zu wenig Sauerstoff ??*

Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen was der Kalk noch so anrichtet. Ich würds lassen


----------



## Eugen (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Klärteich - zu wenig Sauerstoff ??*

Ich __ störe euren Dialog ja nur ungern.
Aber ist es nicht kontraproduktiv,wenn man in einem Klärteich die Pflanzen in Kübel setzt.
Da nützt das "Umspülen" der Kübel herzlich wenig.

Oder sind mit "Kübeln" Körbe gemeint. 
Das würde mehr Sinn ergeben.

Bin schon wieder weg


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Klärteich - zu wenig Sauerstoff ??*

Ich hatte auch Körbe (in meinem ersten Posting) geschrieben,
logisch das Kübel überhaupt keinen Sinn machen 

Und wenn du etwas zum Dialog hinzufügen möchtest, immer gerne


----------



## Eugen (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Klärteich - zu wenig Sauerstoff ??*

Schon klar,
nur kommt dann #3 und #4 mit Kübel.  
Nicht daß sich Jo dann an den "Kübeln" orientiert


----------



## jolantha (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Klärteich - zu wenig Sauerstoff ??*

Hallo, Eugen
Klasse, daß wir jetzt ein Trio bilden, kannst Du mir denn was gegen meinen Modder empfehlen ????
Gruß Jo


----------

